

Ask HN: Help me starting out my career. - hotshot

I am a 22 year old in last year of college pursuing mechanical engineering. I literally wasted my 3 years doing nothing. I am really interested in working for a startup related to mechanical engineering. But I have no knowledge whatsoever, Please help me how to start off. I need help regarding what to do, study etc.
======
gamechangr
Ruby on Rails or Python.

Ruby on Rails has a robust community around it ( tons of tutorials online).
It's used mostly in start - ups.

Python is a bit easier and is used for the scientific community. Academics
like it.

I think Ruby on Rails is the way to go.

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-resources-for-non-
cod...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-resources-for-non-coders-to-
learn-Ruby-on-Rails)

P.S. try to find the same thing in Python and comment back on here if you do.

Hope that helps!

~~~
hotshot
I am not a coder, I did my undergrad in mechanical engineering, and I wish to
work where I can actually apply what I studied. But your advice doesnt look
like a bad option! thanks

